# Dnw Bowl



## steve bellinger

Not sure what kind of wood this is, so if you have a good idea please let me know. The bowl is 11 x 4, and it has some really nice curl. Got the wood from a guys firewood stack that he had delivered to him, and he didn't know or care about it as long as it burned good. As far as the finish it only has 1 coat of blo on at this point, put it on yesterday, so will what for a week or more and then finish with some lacquer, wax, and buff.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

NICE bowl!!


----------



## steve bellinger

goslin99 said:


> Very nice! You still saving your 1.5" cutoffs?


Yep sure am, and I have a bunch just sitting around, not doing anything but collecting dust.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Very nice bowl! Good save from the firewood pile!


----------



## WoodLove

Im gonna take a stab at it..... the wood is....... spalted awesomeness!!!!! nice score and beautiful bowl......
no idea of the species....... just good turning wood....... that's all that really matters right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

The bark looks like apple.


----------



## steve bellinger

Tom Smart said:


> The bark looks like apple.


Not apple Tom, have turned a bit of apple and these ain't apple. Thanks for the guess though.


----------



## Tom Smart

Some other type of "fruit" tree with a smooth bark, maybe? An ornamental cherry like yoshino or kwanzan?


----------



## manbuckwal

Very nice bowl!! The bark looks a lot like almond that grows around here. Some kind of fruit or nut tree ?


----------



## steve bellinger

Not sure what it is, but some of the pieces he hadn't spit yet had to be close to 3 foot. O and this stuff don't seem to crack bad at all, or move much. The piece I showed in the pic has been laying out side for about 4 months now and as the pic shows hasn't cracked much at all.


----------



## ghost1066

Great job on that one and a good save. The bark does look a lot like my Yoshino cherry but that is just a guess.


----------



## steve bellinger

ghost1066 said:


> Great job on that one and a good save. The bark does look a lot like my Yoshino cherry but that is just a guess.


 Tommy does the Yoshino cherry get that big? This tree came from over near the TN river.


----------



## Kevin

That's really pretty. I had two guesses for the species until I got to the pictures of the bark and realized neither of my guesses could be correct. Beautiful whatever it is. Someone will see it ans d know .


----------



## Mike Jones

GREAT save Mr. B! I gotta ask: do you often put lacquer over the BLO? Doesn't the lacquer lift the oil?


----------



## DKMD

Nice bowl, Steve!

The wood looks a lot like crabapple that I've turned, and a little internet browsing makes me think the bark varies quite a bit. I've seen crabapple trees around here that were 14"+ in diameter at the base, so they probably get much bigger in places where trees actually grow well.


----------



## ghost1066

steve bellinger said:


> Tommy does the Yoshino cherry get that big? This tree came from over near the TN river.



Not that I know of but they do get good sized. It looks like a fruit wood but I can't think of what we have here that gets that size other than cherry but it checks as soon as you cut it. This one has me stumped which I hate. Maybe a big very old pear? 

Steve if you ever feel the need to move some of those 1 1/2" blanks let me know.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

it looks like a young black cherry tree to me. As cherry trees get older they start to have the scaly look to them but when they are young they are smooth like a fruit tree. The upper branches of a mature tree will also have the bark appearence of a fruit tree. you can see in some of the pix where patches of the bark are starting to get that scale look. The transistion doesn't happen at a particular size but rather with age. 12" cherrys in my neck of the woods are scally but they don't grow so big up where i am in wisconsin. Cherry is Tn grow twice as big so they get to the 12" diameter size at a younger age.


----------



## steve bellinger

ghost1066 said:


> Not that I know of but they do get good sized. It looks like a fruit wood but I can't think of what we have here that gets that size other than cherry but it checks as soon as you cut it. This one has me stumped which I hate. Maybe a big very old pear?
> 
> Steve if you ever feel the need to move some of those 1 1/2" blanks let me know.


Tommy if I get off my butt and get some pics of them blanks, i'll be sure to let ya know.
Thanks all for the guess's, and keep them coming.


----------



## steve bellinger

All right folks, I found a pic of this log, when I first got it. Maybe this will help, not that it helps me. LOL


----------



## NYWoodturner

Beautiful bowl Steve. I'd bet on cherry. The only thing that would give me pause on that call is the spalling. I have been trying to get some cherry to spalt for a few years now. It seems to go from solid no spalt to mush overnight. Haven't been able to catch it in time yet.

EDIT: until you posted that last pic. That looks like birch. So this could be river birch which I think is pretty common in TN

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

The 2 on the left look very much like mature black cherry. The other 2 look more birchish but no peeling of the bark makes me shy away from that.


----------



## steve bellinger

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> The 2 on the left look very much like mature black cherry. The other 2 look more birchish but no peeling of the bark makes me shy away from that.


Greg the two burls are cherry. I got them from the same man. The cherry we cut down from his back yard. The other he got from a guy down the road from him that sells fire wood.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

goslin99 said:


> Yeah... I doubted cherry from the start cause it wasn't busted all to crap... maybe Tennessee cherry is more stable than Arkansas Steve. :-)


 A cherry fruit tree will behave just like apple. Choke cherry or wild black cherry as it is sometimes known as is the variety that is sold as lumber, and most turning stock. The tree produces a black seed that is a looks like a small version of the edible cherry fruit.


----------



## Mike1950

alder?? The bark looks like alder!


----------



## Dane Fuller

I don't have a clue as to what wood it is, Steve. That bowl is as good as they get in my book though.


----------



## steve bellinger

As I have though of birch also. Just throwing it out here for ya all. Could it be River birch? Have worked flat stock River birch a bunch, just never seen It in the tree form. And the guy that I got it from lives 5 miles from the river.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

steve bellinger said:


> As I have though of birch also. Just throwing it out here for ya all. Could it be River birch? Have worked flat stock River birch a bunch, just never seen It in the tree form. And the guy that I got it from lives 5 miles from the river.


Definitely not river birch. River birch is very brown and even more papery than the white and yellow counterparts. I think Mike might be on to something with the alder. Quaking aspen also looks like that when it is young. As it gets older the bark becomes more furrowed and looses that grey smooth texture. The bowl you have doesn't look like either aspen or alder. My vote remains cherry for the bowl.


----------



## Mike1950

Our alder looks a lot like cherry wood... turners over here turn a lot of it- spalts really nice. I think DKMD has a blank.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Mike1950 said:


> Our alder looks a lot like cherry wood... turners over here turn a lot of it- spalts really nice. I think DKMD has a blank.


I spose i didn't take into account regional differences in my last post. It may be entirely possible that color variations of the wood from one region to the next can make a species look similar to another.


----------



## Mike1950

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I spose i didn't take into account regional differences in my last post. It may be entirely possible that color variations of the wood from one region to the next can make a species look similar to another.



Greg- I am going mostly on bark- looks like alder to me. Now we could cook a salmon in the Bowl over open flames and then we would know.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ghost1066

Beech. The beech here have slick bark with those markings. I knew I had seen it before thinking that might be it.

Steve if you are up for a trade I would be interested. Always needing 1 1/2" blanks or 4 x 4 x 1 if you have any for pot calls.


----------



## windyridgebowman

The last pic looks like birch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger

ghost1066 said:


> Beech. The beech here have slick bark with those markings. I knew I had seen it before thinking that might be it.
> 
> Steve if you are up for a trade I would be interested. Always needing 1 1/2" blanks or 4 x 4 x 1 if you have any for pot calls.


Tommy i'll get some pics of the stuff I have cut up in a bit, and go from there. That sound ok to ya.


----------



## ghost1066

steve bellinger said:


> Tommy i'll get some pics of the stuff I have cut up in a bit, and go from there. That sound ok to ya.


Sure no hurry whenever you time. Not like I can turn anything now in an unheated shop. 

For everyone guessing birch, aspen and similar those don't do well here except in captivity and then most struggle. Aspen and only one species of it is known in northwest TN. It seems we have native birch but they look nothing like this wood. I am sticking with beech


----------



## steve bellinger

ghost1066 said:


> Sure no hurry whenever you time. Not like I can turn anything now in an unheated shop.
> 
> For everyone guessing birch, aspen and similar those don't do well here except in captivity and then most struggle. Aspen and only one species of it is known in northwest TN. It seems we have native birch but they look nothing like this wood. I am sticking with beech


Sorry man but I've turned a bunch of local beech and this ain't it.


----------



## ghost1066

steve bellinger said:


> Sorry man but I've turned a bunch of local beech and this ain't it.


Ok you are not helping


----------



## barry richardson

Very nice Bowl, pretty wood!. If it is cherry, you should have noticed it's sweet smell when you turned it, and if you the bowl it in a bright place, the sapwood should darken pretty quick while the sapwood remains pale. Otherwise, I'm clueless too...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## steve bellinger

barry richardson said:


> Very nice Bowl, pretty wood!. If it is cherry, you should have noticed it's sweet smell when you turned it, and if you the bowl it in a bright place, the sapwood should darken pretty quick while the sapwood remains pale. Otherwise, I'm clueless too...


If it's cherry it's some kind of cherry I never seen. Have turned a bunch of cherry also.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Mike1950 said:


> Our alder looks a lot like cherry wood... turners over here turn a lot of it- spalts really nice. I think DKMD has a blank.


Are you sure? I don't remember having any alder unless that peppermill I posted recently was alder instead of birch... All I remember was that it was going to be firewood before you rescued it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> Are you sure? I don't remember having any alder unless that peppermill I posted recently was alder instead of birch... All I remember was that it was going to be firewood before you rescued it.



I think so but it would have been last march or april- I think 10x10 x 2 or spalted alder. I had 2 of them and I think one went your way buttttt ya know I am called the for a reason... Peppermill was birch.


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> Are you sure? I don't remember having any alder unless that peppermill I posted recently was alder instead of birch... All I remember was that it was going to be firewood before you rescued it.



Maybe this will refresh your memory -it is one of the round ones.looks like they were thicker then I remember


----------



## DKMD

Mike1950 said:


> Maybe this will refresh your memory -it is one of the round ones.looks like they were thicker then I remember
> 
> View attachment 40514



Yep, I've got a round that resembles that... Probably 6x4" or so. I still haven't figured out what it's supposed to be. Turns out your memory is better than mine!


----------



## bamafatboy

looks like silver maple to me.


----------

